# Car club Rules



## mylatinaheart (Oct 5, 2008)

What are some of the rules that the different car clubs have?


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ours requires 100 spoke 13's or 14's, a more specific rule that our chapter president instated was that you must own a car and for it to qualify in the club you had to have the rims and the car had to be all one color and primer counts. The only exception to that rule being if your car was a work in progress and you were actually working on it


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

WWW.GOODTIMESCARCLUB.ORG



Go there and you'll find the list of rules. Hope u have some time. Its A LOT of reading. 


GOODTIMES


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

If I ever get in a club again its gonna have a low rule. Car must sit* low*. None of that stock height or higher in the front shit.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

no fords


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlow619_@May 29 2009, 11:35 PM~14043921
> *WWW.GOODTIMESCARCLUB.ORG
> Go there and you'll find the list of rules. Hope u have some time. Its A LOT of reading.
> GOODTIMES
> *


SAME WITH US BRO, THE RULES ARE GOOD TO KEEP THE BS OUT
FINES ARE HANDED OUT ACCORDIANLY AS WELL


----------



## LadyPink (Apr 20, 2009)

We're just getting started ourselves, but one of our rules is that you must have a ride! we are pretty easy on the specs, but the ride must represent you as Ladies that we are. We also cruise and go to car shows to help educate women on one of the number one leading causes of death among women! "Breast Cancer" Thank to Good Times, we were up at MD's BBQ last Sunday, great group of people, I will take the time to read your rules on your site......Much Love :angel:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I think there's a pretty big topic about this if you can find it....a lot of clubs aren't going to put their business out there. It always turns into "you have too many rules for me, I'm too tough to have someone tell me what to do" :uh: in every topic about it.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 5 2009, 05:26 AM~14101951
> *I think there's a pretty big topic about this if you can find it....a lot of clubs aren't going to put their business out there.  It always turns into "you have too many rules for me, I'm too tough to have someone tell me what to do"  :uh: in every topic about it.
> *


I agree, club business is always kept at the meetings, along with club decisions, regulations and policies.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 29 2009, 11:26 PM~14043371
> *Ours requires knockoffs 13's or 14's, a more specific rule that our chapter president instated was that you must own a car and for it to qualify in the club you had to have the rims and the car had to be all one color and primer counts.  The only exception to that rule being if your car was a work in progress and you were actually working on it
> *


fixed


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow619_@May 30 2009, 12:35 AM~14043921
> *WWW.GOODTIMESCARCLUB.ORG
> Go there and you'll find the list of rules. Hope u have some time. Its A LOT of reading.
> GOODTIMES
> *


Some good info !


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 5 2009, 02:48 PM~14105235
> *fixed
> *


Lol, I was under the impression that the rims themselves had to be 100 spoke as well :dunno:

But thanks


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LadyPink_@Jun 4 2009, 08:58 PM~14098200
> *We're just getting started ourselves, but one of our rules is that you must have a ride! we are pretty easy on the specs,  but the ride must represent you as Ladies that we are. We also cruise and go to car shows to help educate women on one of the number one leading causes of death among women! "Breast Cancer" Thank to Good Times, we were up at MD's BBQ last Sunday, great group of people, I will take the time to read your rules on your site......Much Love :angel:
> *


Nice to see an all ladies club :thumbsup:

If you're doing any shows or something in July I'll be in the general area and would love to stop by and meet more ladies of lowriding :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LadyPink_@Jun 4 2009, 05:58 PM~14098200
> *We're just getting started ourselves, but one of our rules is that you must have a ride! we are pretty easy on the specs,  but the ride must represent you as Ladies that we are. We also cruise and go to car shows to help educate women on one of the number one leading causes of death among women! "Breast Cancer" Thank to Good Times, we were up at MD's BBQ last Sunday, great group of people, I will take the time to read your rules on your site......Much Love :angel:
> *





> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 5 2009, 01:26 PM~14105974
> *Some good info !
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



GOODTIMES


Het LADYPINK, we heard over here on the west coast that our east coast chapter was reppin hard. GOOD to hear that comin from someone else also.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

dang, so i cant join goodtimes if i have 72 spoke daytons?


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 5 2009, 04:44 PM~14107346
> *dang, so i cant join goodtimes if i have 72 spoke daytons?
> *




:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow619_@Jun 5 2009, 06:10 PM~14107499
> *:n
> *


you have to have wire wheels 72 D'S or z's is good 13x7 or 14x7 only.GOOD TIMES O.C


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 5 2009, 11:36 PM~14110027
> *you have to have wire wheels 72 D'S or z's is good 13x7 or 14x7 only.GOOD TIMES O.C
> *


 :0 
No 14x7 in the sin city chapter


----------



## LADY LAC (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LadyPink_@Jun 4 2009, 07:58 PM~14098200
> *We're just getting started ourselves, but one of our rules is that you must have a ride! we are pretty easy on the specs,  but the ride must represent you as Ladies that we are. We also cruise and go to car shows to help educate women on one of the number one leading causes of death among women! "Breast Cancer" Thank to Good Times, we were up at MD's BBQ last Sunday, great group of people, I will take the time to read your rules on your site......Much Love :angel:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 5 2009, 05:38 PM~14106472
> *Lol, I was under the impression that the rims themselves had to be 100 spoke as well :dunno:
> 
> But thanks
> *


LoL, can't forget about 72's, 88's, and 96's


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 6 2009, 09:49 PM~14114356
> *LoL, can't forget about 72's, 88's, and 96's
> *


Lol, I was trying to go club specific. I'll check my rules later, lol


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

HEARS THE RULE OF OUR SHOW AND THE RULES OF OUR C.C. POOR BOYS.


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

NO T-SHIRT RIDAZ...GET A CAR AND BUILD A LOWRIDER


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 6 2009, 09:08 PM~14114487
> *Lol, I was trying to go club specific.  I'll check my rules later, lol
> *


i already told ya


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 6 2009, 08:49 PM~14114356
> *LoL, can't forget about 72's, 88's, and 96's
> *


wish i still had mine


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 8 2009, 05:04 PM~14129147
> *i already told ya
> *


I know, but I felt that if I missed it before it was worth going back and rereading everything anyway so next time I don't make a fool of myself or anyone else


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 8 2009, 05:01 PM~14129724
> *I know, but I felt that if I missed it before it was worth going back and rereading everything anyway so next time I don't make a fool of myself or anyone else
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@May 30 2009, 01:49 PM~14046415
> *no fords
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: rustangs to be more specific :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

rule #1. nunya fuckin bitness.


----------



## not US or THEM (Dec 22, 2008)

LIFER RULE, once you join you cannot join another club, or they will find you and burn your ride to the ground.



Anyone heard of this rule? I've heard of clubs in the late 70's having this rule and still enforce it to date.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*first rule of club rules is,... you dont talk about club rules. 















oh wait,.. that was fight club,.. my bad,...oops :biggrin: *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Jun 11 2009, 03:31 PM~14163459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyPink (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi All, Just wanted to send many thanks to all who gave some great advice....I see the "No Tell" rule is popular LOL, Shout out to ScandalusSeville83, LowLow619 and Lady Lac....Thanks for the thumbs up! :angel:


----------



## LadyPink (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 5 2009, 06:39 PM~14106484
> *Nice to see an all ladies club :thumbsup:
> 
> If you're doing any shows or something in July I'll be in the general area and would love to stop by and meet more ladies of lowriding :biggrin:
> *


So far I don't have anything I know of in July, but I will keep you posted.... :angel:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 11 2009, 04:31 PM~14163459
> *rule #1.  nunya fuckin bitness.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2009, 06:29 PM~14164005
> *first rule of club rules is,... you dont talk about club rules.
> oh wait,.. that was fight club,.. my bad,...oops :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 8 2009, 03:11 PM~14129219
> *wish i still had mine
> 
> 
> ...


I'd never let go of my 72's there the og ones without the stamp


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jun 12 2009, 11:29 AM~14171654
> *I'd never let go of my 72's there the og ones without the stamp
> *


 :biggrin: GOT DAT RITE! I PICKED SUM UP FROM MY BUDDY FOR ONLY $500! NOT ONLY 4 RIMS BUT 5!!! 72 BLACK SPOKES WITH NEW TIRES! THEY LOOK NEW ALSO!!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LadyPink_@Jun 12 2009, 12:07 PM~14170920
> *Hi All, Just wanted to send many thanks to all who gave some great advice....I see the "No Tell" rule is popular LOL, Shout out to ScandalusSeville83, LowLow619 and Lady Lac....Thanks for the thumbs up!  :angel:
> *


:biggrin:



> _Originally posted by LadyPink_@Jun 12 2009, 12:10 PM~14170942
> *So far I don't have anything I know of in July, but I will keep you posted.... :angel:
> *


Sweet deal :biggrin:


----------

